# Mexico City - Small Theatre



## dshannon (Nov 9, 2011)

We visited Mexico City in the early eighties - we stayed in a small colonial style hotel that was on the edge of the pink zone - the hotel also housed a theater - during our visit there was a production of "The Crucible" put on by the US expats. WE are planning another visit and would like to find this same hotel. Can anyone help?

Thanks,


----------

